# wood house.



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi, I have this cage http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752680 and was wondering if rats could chew out of it?


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

In short, they will chew it up and it isn't big enough for rats anyways... the cage calculator says.. This cage is not wide enough for adult rats in daily living.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

its totally unsuibtable for rats. Its a rabbit hutch. THere are no levels and pee will soak into the wood. Its not large enough and yes they will chew out of it.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

They wood thing wouldnt get pee on it because it doesnt have a wood bottom. It is going to be temperary for two babies I am going to get. When they get a little bigger I will get a suitable cage for adults.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

What will be the base of their cage then ? It still has no levels .. or much climbing space. And it is just not large enough to house rats !


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

The base of their cage is metal. This cage will be very temp. I am planning on getting a new cage in a month or two. They will be out most of the time so can climb and run where ever they want. Like I said before, I am using it for two babies. Do stress out they will have a good cage soon. Maybe I can get one sooner than that. Thanks for your concern but you dont need to yell at me through the post...

Oh, and the picture I posted of the cage isnt the same exact cage. The one I have is bigger, but it has that wood house.

If you can, can you show me a cage I can get at petsmart or petco that is good for rats?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The wood will absorb pee... even if there isn't wood on the bottom, many rats will stand up to pee or whatever.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay. I have housed rats in it before and they were fine.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Nobody is yelling at you. Just because you don't hear what you want to hear, doesn't mean people are being mean to you. You asked for opinions and advice and you got it. It's up to you what you do with that but I completely agree with Beanie.
It sounds like you are not sure on what it takes to keep rats yet, so read the stickies and you'll be fine.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

My rats pee outside their cage. They climb the bars (even vertical ones) and let it go!! I've heard of females who always do this so the wood will rot in an instant. There are still no levels for climbing, it's still too small, and no one is yelling at you. 

Why not just wait until you can get another bigger more adequate cage before you get the new rats? Also, if you don't have the money for a new cage, do you have a vet fund set up? Rats get sick, they get upper respiratory issues and this is the big concern because they typically need to see a vet within 24 hours or they die so just being able to come up with enough money for a vet in that little bit of a time is a problem. Something to think about.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay, I am not getting rats till October. I understand that the rats need a bigger cage I will try my hardest to get a new one. (most likely I will be able too) I do have money for vet bills. That is the most important thing is saving money for the vet incase they get sick. And food too of course. I have read the stickys. I know that that cage is not suitable for the rats but my dad is being weird about getting a new one but I think that if I tell them I will pay them back they will let me get a new cage. What type of cage do I need?


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Well you need something that has at least 2 cubic feet of space per rat. Here is a link to a calculator so you can plug in the numbers to see if a cage is suitable or not. 

http://www.rattycorner.com/odds/calc.shtml

Cages that work best are those that are large! Think ferret cage, chinchilla cage, some rat cages (although most that say they are for rats aren't big enough). Look around craigslist and kijiji for cheap deals on cages, you might be able to pick one up for $35. 

Food isn't too expensive honestly, it costs me about $15 per month for my group of 4. Bedding is a tad more expensive at $25 per month unless you use fleece, but my rats use a litter box and a rather large one so it costs about that much in bedding for them.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay I am so relieved I found a cage but I have to check in the rat calculator to see if it is okay or not!

Thanks alot!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

I found one, it says it can hold up to five rats on the calculator! The first one I tried said it wasnt even big enough for one rat! haha

here is the one I will probably get

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2755108


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of superpet cages unless it's the really big one, but it is big enough. My only suggestion is to use zip ties to secure it because rats chew and those clips are plastic so they need backup in case your rats chew through it. 

Also, check out those sites I said before just in case you can get a good deal on a large cage for cheaper.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

The bar spacing on that cage is 1", too big for babies.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

I checked craigslist but they didnt really have any. I will check the other one.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

Stace87 said:


> The bar spacing on that cage is 1", too big for babies.


So she can use hardwire cloth, it's not the end of the world. :roll:


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

BlueSkyy said:


> Stace87 said:
> 
> 
> > The bar spacing on that cage is 1", too big for babies.
> ...


I've heard it's a pain to put on and a pain to clean, so I myself wouldn't do that. Each to their own though.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Whats hard wire cloth?

Should I find a cage with 1/2 inch bars?
I got payed today so I have enough money to buy a cage. =]


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh I found another one, http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753352 will babies be able to get through a half of and inch space??


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Amyshizzle said:


> Whats hard wire cloth?
> 
> Should I find a cage with 1/2 inch bars?
> I got payed today so I have enough money to buy a cage. =]



Hard wire cloth is wire mesh. With a cage of 1" bar spacing you'd have to mesh the cage for babies. The link below shows a cage made out of it:

http://www.pxrats.com/hardwarecage.jpg

If you can find a cage you like with 1/2" spacing, I would go for that if it was me. Or if you find a cage with larger spacing you really wanted, you could always mesh it and remove it when the babies were large enough not to escape through the bars.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay yeah I think I am going to get this cage, ;]

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753352


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

That cage actually isn't that bad, but the wheel in it is junk as is the hammock! MUCH better than that wooden house though!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

I wouldnt use the wheel but I may use the hammock depending on how it is made. Would I be able to use a towel or a sheet for bedding instead of carefresh?


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay so, I have on my shopping list right now the cage and Mazuri lab blocks. I have to add the water bottle and I have a food dish here. What else will I need?


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

You need to read the stickies. All the information you need is there so you don't have to ask questions that have been answered numerous times.
I think you will like that cage.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

I've read the stickies, I didnt see any thing on what I need. Maybe I missed it.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Shopping for new rats. A HEAVY food dish that is kind of large. Those blocks don't fit in little dishes well and if they do it's not enough to keep them fed all day so you would have to refill it alot. A water bottle, some toys like bird toys (they seem to really like parrot toys), perhaps a little ladder to climb up on, some don't like those ramps, I know my crew would rather use their bird ladder than the one in the cage. The hammock is ok, but it likely won't last long so you might want to order new hammocks (or I can make you some) there is a sticky on the first page under the general section that says rat products or something like that, there are TONS of people on this board who can make hammocks for you and they are much cheaper than in stores (at least 1/4 of the cost of store bought ones)!! As for bedding, I don't like carefresh it's too dusty and doesn't help with odor control at all. Yesterdays news cat litter (the non scented kind) is recycled newspaper, if you can get your hands on some sunseed recycled paper bedding it's softer and nicer and I think it keeps the smell down better. You can use other things to line the bottom of the cage like fleece, an old sweatshirt, sheets are a bit too thin, but old towels work well. Just remember your going to have to wipe down those selves at least once a day or they will get nasty and start to stink on you. Perhaps a few little tunnels (think ferret tunnel) to play with durring free range, or you can use old boxes like cereal boxes, shoe boxes and cut holes in them and tape them together so it's a maze, a nice dark maze!! 

You might want to pick up some chew things like apple stick branches (stay away from the flavored colored ones they are filled with junk) and some yogies because rats love yogies!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow thanks that was veeeeerry helpful!!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Here is my list. http://www.petsmart.com/cart/index.jsp


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

That cage looks fine to me. And the wheel in the cage will be fine however there are alot of rats who do no use them.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah I really wasnt planning on using it in the cage. Maybe I would have it out when its play time. idk. Im so excited. Im going to put a deposit on two rats on saturday...hopefully any way! yay!!


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Congrats! Yeah I like that cage. 

Let us know how getting the rats go.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

I sure will!


----------

